# Penscynor Wildlife Park, Cilfrew, South Wales - March 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 5, 2012)

In 1966, Neath builder Idris Hale bought the semi-derelict Penscynor House in Cilfrew. Soon the 11-acre grounds became home to a large collection of exotic parrots and a number of charity days were held in response to public demand to see the birds. 
He decided to open the park, now also featuring several mammal species, full-time and in 1971 it was launched by TV personality Johnny Morris, of Animal Magic fame.
Success followed and it remained in the family's ownership until 1996 when Mr Hale's grandson, Jonathan Hale-Quant, was asked to take it over and see if its problems could be put right.
He said they dated back 15 years when Penscynor began to grow bigger than visitor numbers could support.
After years of helping to conserve endangered species, Penscynor Wildlife Park in Neath itself become extinct in September 1998.
What started as one man's dream and became a hugely popular visitor attraction closed its doors for the last time after falling victim to a combination of problems, culminating in a disastrous summer.
It was the only park of its kind in South West Wales and its demise meant the loss of more than 50 jobs and the launch of an operation to find new homes for the inhabitants.


There isn't a lot left to see here, just a couple of rotting huts and rusting cages. We were lucky enough to visit on a sunny day which made it a very pretty place none the less  The path that once led hundreds of people to the park is now almost copletely overgrown.

















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## bodrick (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks to you. Brings back some very happy memories of a forgotten childhood 
ATB
Alan


----------



## clay_9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pics! The shed in pic 11 was the hut at the base of the toboggan run, it was a £1 to ride the chair lift to the top of the run.
The girders in pic 19 were the supports for the track as it hugged the hill on its way down


----------



## leftorium (Apr 5, 2012)

they kept primates there? shudder


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2012)

How sad, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice shots. I live about ten minutes away, never new there was anything left. Please PM me the approach details. I have a pretty good idea...


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 5, 2012)

Seen shots of it before, but glad to see it again

Memories of going here on School trips back in the mid 80s with Mr Hill repeatdly shouting at the kids to 'BEHAVE YOURSELF YOU FOOLS' come flooding back. Was it Chizy (in the other thread) who mentioned it being a day trip institution amongst school kids from South & West Wales? I think it was, and he's right.

Plus the thought of Howie Watkins leaping about here, terrifying kids with his over enthiusatic manner is grin worthy

Thanks.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this, Kelly. As mentioned it's been on before, but I like the 'slant' you put on it. I spent many happy times here as a kid and then later with my own two 



leftorium said:


> they kept primates there? shudder



Things were never the same and went downhill quickly, after that chimpanzee was shot.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice report, sounds like it was once a good place to visit, great pics!


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Kellis - brings back happy memories of taking the kids there in the mid 90s. We only found that it had closed when we tried to visit again.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 6, 2012)

I recall a guy on RR was attempting to get them reprinted in the not-so-distant past, for nostalgia reasons. 

Don't know the outcome.


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 18, 2012)

I am absolutely gobsmacked about this place....had no idea it was closed down at all! Many memories of school trips to the place.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the last pic...


----------



## smiler (Apr 19, 2012)

I Liked that, great pics, Thanks.


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 19, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Anyone remember this?




Hell yeah. There was one in the window of the shed at the old mans' till about 6 months ago. Very faded, been there since a primary school trip there in the 70's.

Big deal going to Penscynor from Milford back then, the journey took ages (or it seemed to when you were 6!!)


----------

